

Please Don’t Ask For My Email - rukshn
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/e9f709137ae3

======
lemonade
I think the opposite is true. Don't make me join Facebook or Twitter to use
any service. I won't. And not offering something without joining some other
service and reporting your online life to specific profiling companies (tying
your fate to them) makes you want to scream "Mozilla Persona" at them.

